# Teichschlamm absaugen??



## Psycho-21 (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo Forenkollegen  .Ich hab eine Frage und zwar sammel sich bei mir im Teich jede Woche viel Schlamm/Mulm an das meine Schrotten gar nicht mehr sehen kann das heist das ich einmal die Woche mit dem Sauger in den Teich gehen und den Boden absauge.Der Schlamm/Mulm sieht aus wie ganz viel kleine Teile und lässt sich auch leicht aufwirbeln.Muss ich den absaugen oder sollte oder kann ich den auch drin lassen? 

Antworten wären klasse


----------



## Psycho-21 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichschlamm absaugen??*

Niemand da?????


----------



## Grubi (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichschlamm absaugen??*

Hi

Sind alle am Teich......Algen abfischen *rofl*

Ähm , jede Woche ?....das muss ja nervig sein , auf lange Sicht wäre da eine Filteranlage angebracht die kontinuirlich am tiefsten Punkt des Teiches den Mulm absaugt .... aber das kann je nachdem wie dein Teich jetzt beschaffen ist einen recht aufwändigen Umbau bedeuten....

Jetzt werden einige Leute sagen "Schlamm liegen lassen ...nicht ins Ökosystem eingreifen " nunja , der Schlamm wird dadurch nicht weniger, ich denke es ist besser wenn die Nährstoffe dem Teich entnommen werden .

Wenn du nun allerdings jede Woche den Teichboden komplett absaugst , dann saugst du sicherlich auch viele gewünschte Kleintiere mit auf , Molchlarven , Libellenlarven, Fischbrut......u.s.w.
Dabei greiffst du jedesmal massiv in den Lebensraum Teich ein ....

Letztendlich wirst du selbst entscheiden müssen wieviel Natur du zulassen willst und welche Eingriffe du selbst für vertretbar hältst .....

Letztendlich sind die meisten Teiche künstliche Lebensräume, ganz ohne gelegentliches Eingreiffen wird man nur selten ein biologisches Gleichgewicht 
erreichen...

Gruss Grubi


----------



## Psycho-21 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichschlamm absaugen??*

Hi danke schonmal.Allso ich habe am tiefsten Punkt 2 Pumpen sitzen aber die haben denke ich zu wenig leistung und ich bin schon auf der suche nach einer großen Pumpe.Nun ja zum Filter ich habe einen 1200L Filter mit verschiedenen Filterstufen dafon läuft das Wasser dann über einen 2000L Planzenfilter wieder in den Teich mit algen oder ähnliches hab ich keine Probleme das Wasser ist immer klar sodass ich immer bis zum Grund gucken kann.Nur halt dieser "Schlamm" ist halt etwas doof.Ich hab ca 15cm Schrotten im Teich ich denke da bleiben noch genug kleintiere übring und Backterien oder?.Hat evt noch wer einen anderen Tipp ohne das ich jedemenge umbauen muss???

Schonmal vielen vielen Dank!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plätscher (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichschlamm absaugen??*

Hallo Benny,

wo ist das Problem, dein Wasser ist klar den Fischen geht es gut und die Pflanzen wachsen. In dem Mulm sind viele kleine Helferlein die dir Helfen das es auch so bleibt. 
Jetzt mußt du abwägen was du willst, ein teich der Funktioniert und dir wenig arbeit macht und mit Geduld (was fürn scheiß Wort habe ich auch nicht, aber muß man durch) das Problem von alleine löst wenn die Wasserpflanzen nach ein zwei Jahren richtig loslegen oder ein Aussenaquarium mit der nötigen Technik.
Mein Tip, laß den Mulm und sauge jedes Frühjahr ein drittel des Mulms ab. Das ist kein großer Eingriff in die Teichbiologie und über die Jahre kommst du zu einem Teich wie du ihn dir vorstellst.

Gruß
Jürgen

PS: finde deinen Teich echt klasse.


----------



## Psycho-21 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichschlamm absaugen??*

Hi danke finde es cool das mein Teich nicht nur mir gefällt sondern auch anderen.Im moment ist er schon si wie ich ihn haben wollte dank diesem Forum hier(Und meiner Mutter ihren 3000DM Gardiene)  muss sogar schon die Planzen ausdünnen die ich diese jahr reingestzt hab   ansonten läuf er auch wirklich gut mich wundert es selber aber anscheinend passt alles zusammen,trotzdem werde ich noch eine etwas größere pumpe für den Filter kaufen da ich im moment auch 2 dran habe und gerne nur ein hätte.Wie gesagt was mich halt nur stört ist das das ich den grund dann nicht mehr sehe sondern nur den " Schlamm" ist das beu euch auch so?


Achso Bringen __ Schnecken im Teich etwas??(Teich sauberhalten oder ähnliches?)wenn ja wo bekomm ich welche´??


----------

